# kbuildsycoca4 running...

## pieter_parker

wenn ich im kde bin, kommt es hin und wieder vor das ich im programm konsole ploetzlich das hier sehe

```
kbuildsycoca4 running...

kbuildsycoca4(17181)/kdecore (services) KServicePrivate::init: The desktop entry file  "ServiceMenus/p7zip_extract_subdir.desktop"  has Type= "Application"  but no Exec line 

kbuildsycoca4(17181) KBuildServiceFactory::createEntry: Invalid Service :  "ServiceMenus/p7zip_extract_subdir.desktop" 

kbuildsycoca4(17181)/kdecore (services) KServicePrivate::init: The desktop entry file  "ServiceMenus/p7zip_extract_to.desktop"  has Type= "Application"  but no Exec line 

kbuildsycoca4(17181) KBuildServiceFactory::createEntry: Invalid Service :  "ServiceMenus/p7zip_extract_to.desktop" 

kbuildsycoca4(17181)/kdecore (services) KServicePrivate::init: The desktop entry file  "ServiceMenus/p7zip_compress2.desktop"  has Type= "Application"  but no Exec line 

kbuildsycoca4(17181) KBuildServiceFactory::createEntry: Invalid Service :  "ServiceMenus/p7zip_compress2.desktop" 

kbuildsycoca4(17181)/kdecore (services) KServicePrivate::init: The desktop entry file  "ServiceMenus/p7zip_test.desktop"  has Type= "Application"  but no Exec line 

kbuildsycoca4(17181) KBuildServiceFactory::createEntry: Invalid Service :  "ServiceMenus/p7zip_test.desktop" 

```

ich habe es nicht aufgerufen

was hat das zu bedeuten?

das war vor dem update das ich vorgestern von kde 4.6.3 nach 4.6.5 gemacht habe noch nicht

----------

